# Lawncare



## Nick (Jul 3, 2011)

How are those lawn's looking? You guys browning up yet?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 3, 2011)

Nick said:


> How are those lawn's looking? You guys browning up yet?




Still green n'lush. I fertilized and fed the crap out of it this spring and overseeded last fall for the 2nd straight yr and we had a mondo wet spring so things are looking good yet


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 3, 2011)

browning up? Good gawd, I was out with a chain saw and pruning shears last weekend trying to clear paths for my lawn tractor to get through. I think I fertilized once; about 16 years ago. Stuff must be on a timed release...grass doesn't grow that fast, but the freakin' trees and bushes make my yard look like the Husqvarna commercial.:roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2011)

Mines still nice and green. This is the first year I hired someone to do the fertilizing and it's the best its ever looked, but have been cutting it every 4-5 days.


----------



## twinplanx (Jul 3, 2011)

I can't believe when I see someones automatic lawn sprinklers on just after, or during a rain storm...WTF, haven't they ever heard of a rain gauge?  I was just talking about this yesterday w/ my irrigation buddy, business is sorta slow this year w/ all the rain...


----------



## Nick (Jul 3, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> I can't believe when I see someones automatic lawn sprinklers on just after, or during a rain storm...WTF, haven't they ever heard of a rain gauge?  I was just talking about this yesterday w/ my irrigation buddy, business is sorta slow this year w/ all the rain...



Argh for some reason I realized my rain sensor is busted, the other day it was raining and my sprinklers were on. Def. not on purpose! They usually automatically shut off when it rains.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 3, 2011)

I was mowing my lawns on a 7 day schedule earlier, but have backed off on some of them to a 10 day now.  I really hope they stay green, as i like the $.


----------



## twinplanx (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey Nick at least you've identified the problem...


----------



## Geoff (Jul 4, 2011)

My front lawn was totally regraded this spring.   It looks OK from a distance but it's still pretty thin when you're standing on it.   I've watered it 4 or 5 times to make sure the rose bushes and shrubbery I just planted are happy.


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 4, 2011)

took these shots a couple months back, when the madness was just starting.:-o

Days like this make me really appreciate life....even plant life:wink:

http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/slideshow/580183038lbroCK


----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2011)

Mottled green and brown here...I have a lawn service and I do water every other day but it usually browns up some once the hot weather comes.  A lot of the yard gets full sun and the soil is very sandy.

Plan to do some thatch raking and overseeding in late August.


----------



## TheBEast (Jul 4, 2011)

hammer said:


> Plan to do some thatch raking and overseeding in late August.



Is that the best time of year to do the thatching/overseeding?  I think my lawn really needs the be thinned out a bit and overseeded as the moss and weeds are taking over.  Soil is really sandy and the back yard has a good amount of shade.  Trying to keep the non-organic chemicals off it, so haven't fertilized in probably 5 years or so.  Holding up ok, but could use some work.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 5, 2011)

Slightly mottled in spots of full day sun, but think some of it is because I never got to those areas with the thatch rake.  Other than that = has been ridiculously green....without a doubt the long lasting snowpack this spring gave the normally couple problem areas full saturation....totally filled in areas over the winter that I've been constantly at for ~3-4yrs without this success.
Light AM watering every other day.   Has needed cutting every friggin 5 to 6 days this spring:-o   
Think maybe my full on attack on grubs last year worked in favor of root growth as well.


----------



## hammer (Jul 5, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> Is that the best time of year to do the thatching/overseeding?  I think my lawn really needs the be thinned out a bit and overseeded as the moss and weeds are taking over.  Soil is really sandy and the back yard has a good amount of shade.  Trying to keep the non-organic chemicals off it, so haven't fertilized in probably 5 years or so.  Holding up ok, but could use some work.


I've never had a whole bunch of luck with overseeding but I've read that early fall is the best time to seed since it's starting to get cooler and the grass will have enough time to grow in before it gets too cold.

I had to reseed a section of my back yard last season (heat and drought killed it off I think) and I didn't get to it until Columbus Day weekend.  Fortunately most of what I seeded took and it doesn't look to bad from a distance.

If you can afford the cost up front having a lawn service do the fertilizing is the way to go IMO.  There are services that will use "organic" fertilizers, the cost to have someone else apply it isn't much more than the cost of getting fertilizer, and you don't have to worry about timing the applications yourself.  I always include the grub proofing treatment in the yearly plan...one time I didn't and I had moderate grub damage in the fall.

My lawn is about the middle of the pack in my neighborhood, but I think it's a good compromise between time and money spent vs lawn appearance.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 5, 2011)

hammer said:


> If you can afford the cost up front having a lawn service do the fertilizing is the way to go IMO.  There are services that will use "organic" fertilizers, the cost to have someone else apply it isn't much more than the cost of getting fertilizer, and you don't have to worry about timing the applications yourself.  I always include the grub proofing treatment in the yearly plan...one time I didn't and I had moderate grub damage in the fall.



I would personally be very careful with this.  There is a huge range between "professionals"who do the fert.  Many lay down way to much of the chemicals or at the wrong time and damage the lawn more than help.

The best lawn I took care of, stayed nice and dark green when my other lawns dried up in early June.  Then one week when I came and mowed it, it looked pale like most of the others.  The owner told me how she hired a fert. company.  The burned the grass with their chemicals.

I do not do fert. applications except for my own personal house, as I dont have the license/time to do them.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 5, 2011)

I mow mine once a week. No bagging. Other than a few thin spots where the topsoil is thin I have a very green yard (this summer with all of the rain we have gotten even the thin spots are very green). I don't care if it isn't all grass  
However, I seem to be having an issue with grubs and moles this summer.


----------



## darent (Jul 5, 2011)

hot, humid and foggy weather is on us, red thread and dollar spot starting to show up. other than that the ole ball field is looking good. years ago I took a turf coarse , the front page of the manuel made this statement-" never has so much time and money been spent to do something so unnatural to grass"


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 5, 2011)

darent said:


> hot, humid and foggy weather is on us, red thread and dollar spot starting to show up. other than that the ole ball field is looking good. years ago I took a turf coarse , the front page of the manuel made this statement-" never has so much time and money been spent to do something so unnatural to grass"



LMAO   -- That's beautiful !!   

 I always thought we really are a bunch of dum chits ( I am the biggest)  we spend all  kinds of Jack  to make the crap grow thick  n' fast , n' deep , n' often so we can more $$ on big azz toys to mow da chit  and waste more of our time on this stuff .   What the hell r we thinking ???? ROFLMAO


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 5, 2011)

a flock of crows and a skunk family took care of my grubs years back. I kind of miss those guys. The skunks used to come to the back door and eat the cat food that was out, while the cat sat on the picnic table. I guess we were out of grubs.
Now i notice every year I seem to give more of my yard back to the animals. Easier to maintain, and real fun to watch the birds eat the berries and nuts, the rabbits eat the vegetation, and the woodchuck doing whatever it is he's doing. Coolest thing this year was watching sparrows( I dunno, small peeps:??? land on dandelions, bend them over, then walk up to the head and eat the seeds.8)


----------



## Glenn (Jul 6, 2011)

It's doing good in CT! Still green and still growing. May take the high lift blades off the mower and throw the mulchers on. We'll have to see how dry it gets. 

We seeded a big section of lawn in VT and the grass is coming in nicely. Amazing how well the grass grows up there. It's a little cooler and it makes a huge difference.


----------



## hammer (Jul 6, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> LMAO   -- That's beautiful !!
> 
> I always thought we really are a bunch of dum chits ( I am the biggest)  we spend all  kinds of Jack  to make the crap grow thick  n' fast , n' deep , n' often so we can more $$ on big azz toys to mow da chit  and waste more of our time on this stuff .   What the hell r we thinking ???? ROFLMAO



Yup...as nice as it is to have a green lawn it's even nicer to not have to worry about cutting it more than every 10-14 days...


----------



## Glenn (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm one of those oddballs who likes mowing the lawn. I work inside all day, so it's great to get outside after work, run around behind the mower and play landscaper.


----------



## hammer (Jul 6, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I'm one of those oddballs who likes mowing the lawn. I work inside all day, so it's great to get outside after work, run around behind the mower and play landscaper.


I like to get outside as well, but I'd rather go for a walk than mow the lawn...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 6, 2011)

hammer said:


> I like to get outside as well, but I'd rather go for a walk than mow the lawn...



 Agree MANY more fun things to do outside rather than get all lathered up and sneezy behind  a mower or riding  a tractor. 

But hey Glenn  what ever floats your boat Bro !!


----------



## Glenn (Jul 6, 2011)

I've got a walk behind mower....so I get to walk and get the lawn done. The tractor is now used for tugging the utility cart...and moving my 4'x8' trailer to and from it's parking spot in the corner of the yard. I never liked the way the tractor cut. The walk behind leaves some nice stripes. And it's a lot more manuverable.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 6, 2011)

The sum total of my lawncare knowledge (and appetite)
1) When the grass gets long, mow it.
2) If it can wait a week, let it.
3) If you need an excuse to stnad around with a beer, go water the lawn.
4) If it's hot, stay on the porch with your beer- it'll only get warm in the sun.
5) If it looks like grass, mow it. If it's pretty close to stuff that looks like grass, mow that, too.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 7, 2011)

I noticed a few spots getting a bit dry yesterday when mowing. And I'd like to modify my statement. I love mowing the lawn...just not when it's 90F outside. I was soaked yesterday by the time I was done...and pretty tired. The heat and I don't get along very well. :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2011)

Noticed yesterday mine is getting a little dry, was hoping that some of the storms last night hit it, but looks like tomorrow we are getting some rain

I don't mind cutting mine, when I gps'd it it was a little over 1/4 mile of walking.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I don't mind cutting mine, when I gps'd it it was a little over 1/4 mile of walking.



Geek.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Geek.



I was curious.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I was curious.



Sounds like something I would do.


----------



## billski (Jul 7, 2011)

In Slovakia they use a goat to take care of the soccer field.  I guess you have to be careful not to fall.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like something I would do.



LMAO! x2! Next time I mow, I should fire up "Phresheez" and see what it spits out. 

AZ Nerdz: Lawncare Edition :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like something I would do.



 LMAO ----------------Guess several of us are nuts huh ?

Being a nerd  and older than dirt  i used to do the math on  mowing my  place using a 22 inch walk behind    it came out to roughly a 1and quarter mile walk


----------



## Geoff (Jul 7, 2011)

I mowed my grass this morning.   My *cough* estate *cough* is small enought that a 19" Briggs & Stratton-brand push mower gets the job done in 25 or 30 minutes.   I have the sprinkler going on the row of rose bushes I planted a month ago.   I then need to point it at the hydrangea plants I put in front of my cottage in the hopes that it will be a hedge some day.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 7, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I don't mind cutting mine, when I gps'd it it was a little over 1/4 mile of walking.



Have always wondered about the #'s so I took my GPS with me this evening.  Mowed 2 lawns, and at the end checked the info.  2.3miles walked, top speed of 5.7mph, and exactly 60 minutes.  This was mow/trim/blow.


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 7, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> 2.3miles walked, top speed of 5.7mph, and exactly 60 minutes.  This was mow/trim/blow.



I got a trim/blow this evening.  Didn't have to walk a bit.  I tried to go for 60 minutes but didn't make it.


----------



## hammer (Jul 19, 2011)

Quick question for the lawn care gurus...with the hot weather forecast should I delay mowing my lawn?  It's getting a bit long but has not grown much...it's been over 2 weeks since it was last mowed.


----------



## Nick (Jul 19, 2011)

hammer said:


> Quick question for the lawn care gurus...with the hot weather forecast should I delay mowing my lawn?  It's getting a bit long but has not grown much...it's been over 2 weeks since it was last mowed.



You should mow it on the longest setting your mower allows, but I don't think you should let it grow uncontrollably. Otherwise when you do cut it you will stress the grass. You shoudl only ever be removing 1/3 of the grass blade at a time. 

I'm wondering what my lawn looks like right about now. I've been in SC for a while, heading home tonight. Hope it's still OK!


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 19, 2011)

Unfortunately, I think teh heavy rain (and I mean deluge-style) we had last night is probably going to lead to a growth spurt. Skipped mowing last weekend, don't think I'll be able to get away with it again.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 19, 2011)

I cut mine down after letting it go 2 weeks. It's kinda brown, but I'm ok with that if it will stop growing for a bit.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 19, 2011)

Mine's doing OK. We didn't get any rain yesterday...aside from a sprinkle. I'll mow tomorrow. It's gonna get hot later this week.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 19, 2011)

I mowed 3/4 of my little lawn this morning before the heat started bothering me.   Time to go buy some gasoline.   I'll finish it up at dusk.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 19, 2011)

we've gotten pounded with torrential rain the last 2 evenings , one the power was out for 3 hrs so our lawn is lush  n' green . Boy its been 90- 95 each day tho -- great swimming weather


----------



## drjeff (Jul 19, 2011)

Most of my yard is in good shape (and green) still - especially the shaded areas and areas close to the garden where the sprinklers reach.  Starting to see some browning in the sunny areas where the sprinklers don't reach though


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 19, 2011)

hammer said:


> Quick question for the lawn care gurus...with the hot weather forecast should I delay mowing my lawn?  It's getting a bit long but has not grown much...it's been over 2 weeks since it was last mowed.



In summer you want to mow your lawn at a higher setting.  I mow my own lawn at 4", but I struggle to get my customers to allow this, even when I explain the benefits.  A longer grass blade will allow the roots to grow longer as well.  Longer roots allow the roots to search further for water and a longer blade will allow it to hold more water.  As for mowing it, there shouldnt be a problem, just dont do it on the hottest of days to stress the grass.


----------



## hammer (Jul 19, 2011)

Took care of it this evening...thought about setting the deck on the tractor to 4" but didn't bother so it was cut to 3.5".  It just had a feeding yesterday so I only bagged what was necessary to keep the front yard somewhat neat.  With the sun exposure and sandy soil the grass hasn't grown much but at least it hasn't gone brown like it has in years past.

I had a section in my back yard that I replanted last October because it completely died off.  It's still sparse but the grass that took is still green so I can't complain.


----------



## witch hobble (Jul 19, 2011)

Crabgrass coming on strong right now.  Giving it a two toned green.  Looks lush, but not for long.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 20, 2011)

I've got my mower as high as it will go. It have to adjust the deck with the front casters and blade spacers. If I remove more blade spacers, my blades will start hitting the deck. I've got a pretty decent "rake" going on now with the casters...any more and it might cut a bit funny. Striples like hell though...love that. 

Gonna mow tonight.


----------



## Nick (Jul 20, 2011)

Ugh got home after SC, my lawn needs food. Fertilizer pick up today but i have to take it easy so I don't burn itout.


----------



## Terry (Jul 20, 2011)

Not realy concerned with the lawn right now. Could be a bit rough mowing it.


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 20, 2011)

now we're talking, Terry:beer:

Got next years pile front left, mostly hidden in this photo, but about 8 cords split and stashed in the island the past 5 years (50 cords) of wood produced.
http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2682227040094366337IQTNzB

Lower section is the island formed after I got 80 cords stashed back in 2000. Kept me going for 3 years, and sold enough to buy a new splitter and saw, plus my kid made money too. That's what a yard is for.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok, we need a logging thread! 

This past weekend, our neighbor in VT had some relatives over. We ended up cutting down a bunch of tree and using the 4 wheeler to haul the brush and rounds. It was quite the opperation.


----------

